# CAU Book - Aquascape



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2012)

Hi all

Has anyone bought this book yet?  232 pages of aquascapes by the guys from the Creative Aquascaping Union (CAU).

I've got huge respect for these chaps and have bought it, on the basis that I completely trust that the content will be amazing!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/3935175841/r ... LD.1H5TQ3H

Cheers,
George

Edit - It's in German, which I can vaguely read. I'm more interested in the aquascapes and photography to be honest!


----------



## michj (12 Mar 2012)

german version just for the challenge?


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2012)

michj said:
			
		

> german version just for the challenge?


As far as I know there isn't an English version yet.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Mar 2012)

Let us know if its good when you get it George. I will try to wait for an english version. Got one amano book in German already


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Let us know if its good when you get it George. I will try to wait for an english version. Got one amano book in German already


I'll do a full review mate. I have German friends which will be more than happy to translate too!


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2012)

I should have waited!

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?optio ... =2&lang=en


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've got huge respect for these chaps and have bought it, on the basis that I completely trust that the content will be amazing!



Takashi Amano mention in Aquascape's Foreword

"… I can say the layout level of CAU members is one of the best in the world…. the layouts from Hong Kong CAU members have become indispensable for our Contest. Aquarium hobbyists in the world were amazed by glorious achievement of Hong Kong people… I think I can find the reasons of Hong Kong CAU members’ high layout levels in their eyes of seeing the Mother Nature, and their dedication to the planted aquarium hobby. Not only the layout techniques, they also made a diligent study of photographing aquarium layouts. Their sincere attitudes are clearly seen in each and every layout in this booklet"

If its good enough for you George, and for Mr. Amano then im sold..... i still drool over Takashi Amano Nature Aquarium Complete Works 1985-2009, so am eagerly awaiting the arrival of another scape fest, this time from CAU Aquascape! 
Cheers for the heads up, English version and 25% discount too!   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2012)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Apr 2012)

Ok, I am sold as well. 232pages in English can't be wrong.


----------



## mvasingh (9 Apr 2012)

Hi All
See a further review at:
Aquascape - A piece of living Art

http://hipergreen.blogspot.co.uk/2012/0 ... rt-by.html

MIKE


----------

